# Forum in English  > News  > Other news  >  Hacker gets 3 years for 911 hoax

## HATTIFNATTOR

A computer hacker was sentenced to three years in prison for placing a phony 911 call that led a SWAT team to storm a family home at gunpoint. 

It marked the first prosecution in Orange County for a prank known as "swatting" that involves sending SWAT teams on wild goose chases, said county district attorney's spokeswoman Farrah Emami on Thursday. 

Randal T. Ellis, 19, pleaded guilty Wednesday in Orange County Superior Court to five felony counts, including computer access and fraud, false imprisonment by violence and falsely reporting a crime. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080327/...re_us/911_hoax

----------

